# Firmware-Update bei KTP700 Basic DP extrem lange?



## howitown (3 Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

vor kurzem haben wir in der Firma unser TIA V13 auf das SP1 upgedatet.

Danach musste ich bei einem neuen KTP700 Basic DP ein Projekt aufspielen. Er wollte unbedingt ein Firmware-Update machen welches dann über einen USB-PC Adapter über MPI !! 4,75 Stunden !! gedauert hat. Ist das der Normalfall?  Kam uns sehr überzogen vor.

Vielen Dank vorab...

Viele Grüße
Marcel


----------



## ChristophD (3 Februar 2015)

mit welcher Übertragunsrate am MPI habt ihr den gearbeitet ?


----------



## howitown (3 Februar 2015)

187,5 kbps - Standard-Einstellung vom KTP700 Basic wurde benutzt...

Haben bislang immer mit der Einstellung gearbeitet da es für uns bislang nie relevant war...


----------



## OWLer (3 Februar 2015)

Die Image Datei ist an die 100MB hätte ich jetzt gesagt bei 187,5 sollte das schon gut dauern. Zumal ja noch das eine oder andere im Hintergrund läuft kann das wohl dauern....  Nächstesmal auf 12Mbit stellen.


----------



## ChristophD (4 Februar 2015)

Also das Iamge ist 78 MB Groß für das KTP700 Basic DP (C:\Program Files (x86)\Siemens\Automation\Portal V13\Data\Hmi\Transfer\13.0.1\Images\KTP700DP)
Das würde bei 187,5 also rein Rechnerisch ca. 1h reine Transferzeit.
Das sind dann 3h aber schon ein ziemlicher Overhead oder?


----------



## OWLer (4 Februar 2015)

Klar zu lange....
Hauptsache ist doch das das Display jetzt ein neues OS hat und auch noch läuft oder ;-)

Grüße

Owler


----------



## howitown (4 Februar 2015)

OWLer schrieb:


> Die Image Datei ist an die 100MB hätte ich jetzt  gesagt bei 187,5 sollte das schon gut dauern. Zumal ja noch das eine  oder andere im Hintergrund läuft kann das wohl dauern....  Nächstesmal  auf 12Mbit stellen.



Mein USB-MPI-Adapter macht leider nur max. 1,5 Mbit, zeigt er  zumindest so an. Probiere es aber nach dem Servicepack-Update mal auf  nem PG, vielleicht kann der ja schneller. Alternative wäre dann höchsten  vielleicht noch nen USB-Stick wenn MPI das nicht zufriedenstellend  schafft.



OWLer schrieb:


> Klar zu lange....
> Hauptsache ist doch das das Display jetzt ein neues OS hat und auch noch läuft oder ;-)
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Natürlich schonmal schön, wenns ohne schlimmere Zwischenfälle auf Anhieb klappt, nur wird es nicht das letzte KTP gewesen sein, da wär es schon schön, wenn da mehr drin wäre...


----------



## ChristophD (4 Februar 2015)

Hi,

ohje das klingt nach dem alten PC Adapter USB (6ES7972-oCB20-oXA0), der kann wirklich nur maximal 1,5.
Erst der Nachfolgen USB A2 (6GK1571-0BA00-0AA0) kann bis 12 gehen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## howitown (19 Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte Euch die telefonische Rückmeldung von Siemens auf unseren "Support Request" nicht vorenthalten:

*"Wenn es so lange dauert, dann ist das halt so" *- Fertig war der Siemens-Techniker

Verschiedene Varianten wurden noch probiert, MPI verstellen, MPI direkt über ein PG bespielen etc. - Auch der Versuch mit USB scheitert, da er den Port erst nach dem Firmware-Update erkennt. 
Hilft wohl nur noch, nen neuen Adapter zu beschaffen oder sich mit der langen Ladezeit zu arrangieren (zumindest solange bis Panels mit aktueller Firmware geliefert werden).

Vielen Dank für die angegebenen Rückmeldungen.

VG


----------



## PN/DP (23 Februar 2015)

howitown schrieb:


> Nur blöd bei uns, dass wir im Moment Panels mit einer "alten Firmware" bekommen, wir jedes Mal updaten müssen





howitown schrieb:


> nur wird es nicht das letzte KTP gewesen sein





howitown schrieb:


> Mein USB-MPI-Adapter macht leider nur max. 1,5 Mbit





howitown schrieb:


> Auch der Versuch mit USB scheitert, da er den Port erst nach dem Firmware-Update erkennt.
> Hilft wohl nur noch, nen neuen Adapter zu beschaffen oder sich mit der langen Ladezeit zu arrangieren (zumindest solange bis Panels mit aktueller Firmware geliefert werden).



Damit das Update nicht bei jedem Panel so lange dauert: man könnte nur auf einem Panel das Update per MPI/Profibus machen (möglichst mit 1.5MBit/s) und danach per Backup/Restore via USB-Stick das Image vom upgedateten Panel auf die anderen Panels kopieren.

Was heißt "_USB scheitert, da er den Port erst nach dem Firmware-Update erkennt_"?
Welche alte Firmwareversion ist auf den gelieferten Panels? Welche Firmwareversion kann den eingebauten USB-Port nicht nutzen??
Liefert(e) Siemens tatsächlich Panels mit unfertiger Firmware???

Harald


----------



## howitown (23 Februar 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Was heißt "_USB scheitert, da er den Port erst nach dem Firmware-Update erkennt_"?
> Welche alte Firmwareversion ist auf den gelieferten Panels? Welche Firmwareversion kann den eingebauten USB-Port nicht nutzen??
> Liefert(e) Siemens tatsächlich Panels mit unfertiger Firmware???
> 
> Harald



Leider kann ich es im Moment nicht mehr nachvollziehen da ich alle Panel die ich hier habe bereits durch den Update-Prozess gejagt habe. Fakt ist, hatte die Panels ausgepackt und da wurde lediglich die Profibus-Schnittstelle angezeigt, ein Update über USB-Stick war nicht möglich. Nach Update über MPI hatte ich dann auch die Option, auf den USB-Port im Panel zuzugreifen.
Laut Beschriftung auf den Verpackungen stammen die Panels aus 10/2014.

Kommt aber demnächst wieder ein neues Panel für neuen Auftrag, werde dann nochmals nachforschen und mich dann wieder melden wenn ich mehr weiß.

VG


----------



## RONIN (23 Februar 2015)

Nein, das was PN/DP meint ist die Funktion "BACKUP UND RESTORE" (weiß nicht ob das bei den neune Panels noch gleich heißt)

Das solltest du in der Systemsteuerung des Panels finden.
Damit kann man ein komplettes Image des Panels (in deinem Fall eines das schon ein Update hat) erstellen und es auf den angesteckten USB-Stick speichern.
Beim nächsten Panel (ohne Update) steckt man den Stick wieder an und führt die Restore-Funktion mit den Daten vom USB-Stick aus.

Dafür brauchst du kein PG/Laptop.

[EDIT]
Hab grad bei einem Comfort-Panel nachgeschaut, dort ist es in der Systemsteuerung unter "Service and Commisioning" zu finden.
Dort kann man

Panel-Sicherung auf ein USB-Stick sichern
Panel-Sicherung von einem USB-Stick wiederherstellen
OS-Update direkt vom USB-Stick mit der ImageDatei (dieselbe die TIA auch verwendet)

Beim Basic-Panel muss diese Option auch irgendwo in der Systemsteuerung zu finden sein.


----------



## howitown (24 Februar 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> Nein, das was PN/DP meint ist die Funktion "BACKUP UND RESTORE" (weiß nicht ob das bei den neune Panels noch gleich heißt)
> 
> Das solltest du in der Systemsteuerung des Panels finden.
> Damit kann man ein komplettes Image des Panels (in deinem Fall eines das schon ein Update hat) erstellen und es auf den angesteckten USB-Stick speichern.
> ...



Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Anregung, werde diesen Weg mal beim kommenden Panel probieren. Wobei er ja beim letzten, was gekommen ist, mit der auf dem Panel vorhandenen Software, nichts mit dem USB-Port anfangen konnte. Also keine Option bestand, irgendwas vom USB-Stick zurück zu spielen. Nach Update der Firmware über MPI habe ich den beschriebenen Punkt auch gesehen und konnte Sachen vom USB-Stick lesen, aber eben auch erst NACH dem Update.

VG


----------



## howitown (25 Februar 2015)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Was heißt "_USB scheitert, da er den Port erst nach dem Firmware-Update erkennt_"?
> Welche alte Firmwareversion ist auf den gelieferten Panels? Welche Firmwareversion kann den eingebauten USB-Port nicht nutzen??
> Liefert(e) Siemens tatsächlich Panels mit unfertiger Firmware???
> 
> Harald



Hallo,
wollte mal einen aktuellen Zwischenstand der Sachlage geben.

Laut Anruf unseres lokalen Vertriebszentrums am heutigen Tage hat Siemens noch zahlreiche Lagerbestände mit "alter" Firmware welche tatsächlich noch keinen Zugriff auf den USB-Port hat und wo auch das "Service und Comissioning"-Menü fehlt über welches man Backup und Restore durchführen kann. Welche Version es genau ist kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich noch nicht wieder ein Panel bekommen habe. Aussage ist, dass wir nach derzeitigem Stand frühestens im Sommer mit Panels rechnen können, die dann eine aktuellere Firmware von Haus aus besitzen.

Das nur als kurzen Zwischenstand, wenn es was neues gibt kann ich mich gerne wieder melden.

VG
Marcel


----------



## howitown (6 März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

das "neue" Panel ist da, nun kann ich mich auch detaillierter zu äußern. In der ersten Übertragung sieht das Fenster so aus:



Man sieht also, es ist lediglich der Profibus-Port offen, da er mit dem USB-Port nichts anfangen kann. Nach dem Firmware-Update ist der USB-Port da:



Ebenso das Service&Comissioning-Menü in der Startseite der Paneleinstellungen. Hier das Bild von vor dem Update (es sollte in der obersten Reihe ganz links stehen):




Somit fällt ein "Backup" und Restore flach da man ja die Funktion somit gar nicht hat. Es sei denn, man macht ein Update über Kabel, dann ist das Menü in der obersten Reihe ganz links da:




Die "alte" Firmware die den USB-Port nicht kann ist folgende:





Das Bild mit der neuen Firmware mit der man was Anfangen kann nach dem Update in der nächsten Antwort da ich nur 5 Bilder anhängen darf.

Laut Aussage Siemens werden die Panels mit dieser FW noch bestimmt bis Sommer ausgeliefert da die noch entsprechende Lagerbestände haben. Man ist also vorerst dazu gezwungen, das KTP 700 Basic über Kabel zu aktualisieren. Wenn man, wie bei uns, noch die alte Version des Adapters hat, muss man dazu 4,75h in Kauf nehmen (O-Ton Siemens: Wenn das so lange dauert ist das halt so).

Wir haben uns jetzt auf die Anschaffung eines neuen Adapters verständigt da er über 12 Mbit in der Tat nur 10 Minuten für das Update benötigt. Trotzdem ärgerlich, auf diesem Wege zum Handeln gezwungen zu werden. 

Hoffe konnte zur Aufklärung beitragen, ansonsten weiterhin "Viel Spaß" mit TIA 

VG


----------



## howitown (6 März 2015)

Hier noch das Bild der aktuellen Firmware mit der man was anfangen kann nach dem Update:


----------

